# My New Kitten, Paul



## Harley (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's a pic of Paul chilling:-


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Harley said:


> Here's a pic of Paul chilling:-


So sweet and so diddy


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Very nice,  glad you managed to get the pic up there now,  *


----------



## Harley (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, and thanks for letting me know about the pic, I tried sending a PM but it wasn't working


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Soooo cute!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww very sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

wot a little cutie


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

hOW ADORABLE


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aw thanx for sharing your pic, and Paul is a very sweet name for your kit, I love it!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Awww. What a sweet, he is so little and sweet - I want to pic him up and squeeze him.

Thanks, for sharing.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, he's lovely, bless him*


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Awwww, what a cutie, loving the name Paul, you only need John, George and Ringo now, an excuse to get another 3


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

I nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed him!!!!!!!!

Adorable


----------



## Harley (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheers for all your nice comments, here's another pic I got of him today in his tube


----------



## Harley (Apr 21, 2008)

PussyCatNan said:


> Awwww, what a cutie, loving the name Paul, you only need John, George and Ringo now, an excuse to get another 3


 Believe me I would if I could afford to feed them all


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Harley said:


> Cheers for all your nice comments, here's another pic I got of him today in his tube


someones been to pets at home....did you get the matching scratch post?


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Harley said:


> Believe me I would if I could afford to feed them all


I know how you feel, we've one 6 month old kit/cat and the number of times I've been offered another kitten, I could have about 6 of them now, it's not so much the feeding though, its the vets stuff that's so expensive


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Ahhh little sweetie, how's Paul settling in?


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww so cute


----------

